# What is Phoenix, Arizona like?



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Looking for somewhere as a bolt hole to spend June - September each year to escape winters down under.

Would like to buy something cheap rather than pay for holiday rental each year. Prefer apartment, condo, town house something we can lock up & leave.

Can anyone shed some light on what Phoenix is like? safe areas, or areas of interest.
We are a retired couple but have great interest in music especially blues, jazz & most types but not opera. So looking for somewhere where we can enjoy our music, safe walking, movies, theatre,good shopping (which I imagine everywhere in USA has


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

anski said:


> Looking for somewhere as a bolt hole to spend June - September each year to escape winters down under.
> 
> Would like to buy something cheap rather than pay for holiday rental each year. Prefer apartment, condo, town house something we can lock up & leave.
> 
> ...


June September is the time most people who can avoid Phoenix because of the weather. In June and July the weather will be topping 110F during the day and 90F at night. However, it's bearable because the humidity is very low. Then in late July or early August the monsoon starts up. The temperature drops 10 degrees or so but this isn't pleasant because the humidity shoots up. And then the storms roll in starting with dust from the flat Sonoran desert floor to the south followed by an inch or more of rain falling in an hour and subsequent flooding. Hence many snowbirds will live in Phoenix from fall through spring rather than the time you chose.

Metropolitan Phoenix is mainly just a sprawling suburb. If you like golf and shopping malls, you'll be quite happy. Walking, however, is not on the agenda. For music and performing arts, check the listings at phoenixnewtimes.com

Like many American cities, safe areas can be the difference between which side of the road you travel down. There are pockets of poverty scattered across the valley. But as a general, biased guide, avoid south Phoenix (but not Ahwatukee), Glendale and central Mesa.


----------

